# Fish only tank questions



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Im thinking about converting my 55gal cichlid tank into a fish only saltwater tank since I only have 3 cichlids left in it. If i do convert it to saltwater what would my stocking options be. I would like something that is colorful like a manderin maybe or a dwarf angel but what would be some good inhabitants for it be? and how many could i put in it? Im wanting to make my 30gallon a nano reef but want to try a fish only saltwater tank before i attempt a reef tank and i will have some bacteria to seed my reef tank with when i decide to do it. Also anything new that i would have to buy for a fish only sw tank that i dont already have other than the sand. I have a T5 light, air pump, fluval 405 filter that is good for 100gallons, and a heater for a 70 gallon tank i believe. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/thinking-about-switching-cichlids-living-reef-39402.html


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

Back in the day late 80's a LFS slow dripped a ciclid tank into a salt water tank and then added salt fish. It was really cool to see the mix of fish and I always thought that would be cool to try.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Stocking:
Nano Fish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Golden Angelfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Pygmy Yellowtail Angelfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Flameback Angelfish (African) Dwarf Angel
Basslets for Sale: Basslet Species including the Royal Gramma Basslet
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies
Cardinalfish
Clownfish for Sale: Clownfish Species for the Home Aquarium
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies
Hawkfish
Jawfish
Scorpions
Dwarf/Zebra Lionfish
Antennata Lionfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Mombasa Lionfish, Pterois mombasa
Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Marine Betta
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Two-line Monocle Bream
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Bicolor Goatfish
Wrasse Fish for Sale: Cleaner Wrasse and other Reef Safe Wrasse Species
Saltwater Aquarium Fish: Wrasse for FOWLR Aquariums


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

with the manderin I would use live rock since they have a special food needs and instead of sand I would use crushed coral mised in the sand for water hardness and maintaning PH


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/thinking-about-switching-cichlids-living-reef-39402.html


I know i posted that, i didnt remember it saying anything about fish only in the post so thats why i posted this. Sorry for posting about the same thing again.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

rift lake said:


> with the manderin I would use live rock since they have a special food needs and instead of sand I would use crushed coral mised in the sand for water hardness and maintaning PH


Dragonette is to difficult a fish to keep in a new system, and without a Sump, very difficult to keep. PODs must be fed into the system in order to feed them.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

So i would have to let the system mature before i attempted to get a dragonette? Also do i need a refugium or sump to ad the pods to the system. Would a hob refugium work for that?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

A HOB Fuge would work, yea. Its where they will populate, and keep growing out in the system. If they were left in the DT, the fish would pick em off til there wasn't any. You can buy PODs to seed the tank with. Reefs 2 Go sells em by the thousands.
Live Saltwater Amphipods & Copepods-1000 - Buy 1 Get 1 FREE | Reefs2go.com


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweet, Im still trying to decide what kind of fish i want to keep or if i want to go ahead and do a reef in it. The main decider on the reef would be if my stand ( a solid oak dresser) could hold the weight of the saltwater, sand, and live rock. Im gonna try and get at least a fish only started when i get my tax refund


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Figure aprox 81/2 lbs pounds a gallon pluse the substrate, hope this helps about your question if the dresser will hold it


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Tank Weight Calculator


----------



## Reefs2go.com (Oct 20, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> A HOB Fuge would work, yea. Its where they will populate, and keep growing out in the system. If they were left in the DT, the fish would pick em off til there wasn't any. You can buy PODs to seed the tank with. Reefs 2 Go sells em by the thousands.
> Live Saltwater Amphipods & Copepods-1000 - Buy 1 Get 1 FREE | Reefs2go.com



.Thanks! - Fish everywhere agree - Reefs2go.com is the place for all of your Live Saltwater Food needs!!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

When I convert to saltwater, I swear I am going to use our sponsors on here.
I have cross-checked prices from my saltwater tank homework and the sites post like a 50-60 percent price drop difference from my local pet stores. 

I am just leery of buying livestock online. I have had friends mention buying my turtles online. I am sure its safe in most cases, just cautious.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If they weren't any good, I would not refer you to them. I'm not getting paid to advise on online places, I advise people to use trusted sites that I know of.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> If they weren't any good, I would not refer you to them. I'm not getting paid to advise on online places, I advise people to use trusted sites that I know of.


Oh, I know. I am sure most of them are good. Its just a personal thing.
I would just not like to have that bad day when I open a box and a dead baby turtle is lying there. It would devistate me!

I am talking about more of the turtle online sites. Some of them are sketchy.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

True


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

umm, what?


----------

